# Mucus Plug At 9 Weeks?



## steph66 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm 9wks5days and earlier when I used the RR and wiped there was a green snot-like mucus. It was a small blob of it. I never had anything like this when I was pg with DD. I lost my mucus plug before I gave birth to her but not this early at all. There was no blood or anything and I haven't had any unusual cramping today (besides constipation







) I haven't seen the doctor yet (appt on Monday, new doc). I did have a TRACE amt of spotting right after sex about 1 1/2 weeks ago but nothing before or since. I'm just really worried now b/c I know what the mucus plug looks like and this was mucus plug







. I'm thinking of calling the office but I know the doctor is not in today, has this happened to anyone?


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Sometimes while I was pregnant I'd have greenish discharge. Sometimes it was a yeast infection, sometimes it was nothing. I do not think its your mucus plug though.

NAK


----------



## 1stTimeMama4-4-10 (Feb 4, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance, but I didn't think the mucous plug was even fully formed at 9 weeks. It sounds like discharge to me, but gl.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree.. does not sound like mucous plug but if I had any sort of odd colored discharge I would certainly get tested for yeast (or bv)


----------



## ladyelms (Jun 10, 2005)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_soon_d...cous_plug_form

i know this (the link) isn't a scientifically sound resource, but i'm of the same opinion.

wish i had more to add. hope all turns out well for you.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm 10wks1day, and for the past week or so I've had way more mucus-like discharge, including some clumps. It's normal. It happened with my last prengancy, though I don't remember it from my first pregnancy. One of the reasons I remember it from last time is because one of my One Thread friends (IRL) was pregnant at the same time, and we joked about how nasty all of our pregnancy mucus was!

I've also had some light green stuff, though most of it has been off-white or yellow. I don't have any itching or signs of infection (and I'm not prone to them), so I'm not worried.

I have no evidence to back this up, but I'd suspect that it's my body making some of the components of the mucus plug. That thing is substantial!








No reason to worry, I'd say.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

With ds I had something similar happen to me around the same gestation. It wasn't anything. It freaked me out though, because it was light green and 'rubbery' (sorry, tmi!). It was fine, no issues. I think sometimes, while the mucus plug is forming, some of it just comes out a bit.

As long as everything else is fine, I wouldn't worry.










Ami


----------



## steph66 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone. So I've been looking this up and I'm not so worried anymore. I feel so relieved to know that things like this have happened to other mamas and things've all been fine. I'm soo glad that I've got such a great group of knowledgeable women here at MDC (can you tell I'm emotional!LOL). I do feel so much better though, no cramps or spotting







I really feel like a first timer again sometimes, I guess it feels like it was so long ago that I was pg with DD. Maybe I was lucky and just had a great pregnancy with her though. This one has been full of aches and pains and lots of things that I just don't remember from DD. AAhhhh but every pregnancy is different....


----------



## frontstreetmama (Jun 5, 2007)

my second pregnancy I had snot-like discharge for most of it! totally GROSS but the doctor said sometimes it happens :S I never did see my mucous plug come out...


----------



## josie423 (Jun 29, 2008)

I've had the snot-like yellowish greenish discharge during all three pregnancies now! Little blobs here and there are totally normal. If it smells, you are itching or burning it could be a yeast infection.


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

I had the same thing at just over 10 weeks with my last pregnancy and everything was fine.. it did freak me out though!


----------

